# Picked up this old Murray today wondering the year



## vastingray (Jun 13, 2015)

*Picked up this old Western Flyer  today wondering the year*

Picked this up today was wondering if anyone has any info on it year etc ..  Thank you


----------



## Jeff54 (Jun 14, 2015)

vastingray said:


> Picked this up today was wondering if anyone has any info on it year etc ..  Thank you




not much help but, that badge is WF's   mid-1950's to potentially 60's design.


----------



## vastingray (Jun 14, 2015)

Oh ok thank you that helps  a lot I appreciate the help


----------



## ridingtoy (Jun 14, 2015)

Jeff54 said:


> not much help but, that badge is WF's   mid-1950's to potentially 60's design.




That's the period I would have figured, too. Plus, some neighbor children I knew as a kid had a rocket trike similar to it back then during those years. It's actually an AMF tricycle badged for WF.

It's in exceptional original condition...terrific find!

Dave


----------



## bobsbikes (Jun 14, 2015)

here is the one i have it is a 1960 amf rocket trike


----------



## vastingray (Jun 14, 2015)

That looks just like it the only difference I see is the back I guess where you would step. Thanks for sharing


----------



## ridingtoy (Jun 15, 2015)

Bob,

That's the green color rocket trike I remember the neighbor kids having back in my childhood days.

Dave


----------



## bobsbikes (Jun 16, 2015)

thanks dave i love these little trikes i have 4 now plus my wagons


----------



## vastingray (Jun 16, 2015)

The old wagons are cool I'd like to find an early wagon


----------



## bobsbikes (Jun 16, 2015)




----------



## vastingray (Jun 16, 2015)

Wow they are beautiful how old is the one in the last pic?


----------



## Jeff54 (Jun 17, 2015)

vastingray said:


> That looks just like it the only difference I see is the back I guess where you would step. Thanks for sharing




Are ya sure, your blue, albeit it just might be difference between new and used, but, your blue looks like it's got the meaty, heavier tires and the green has the 'luxury' (something your toddler can eat)  seat.. there's probably  manufacture date differences, [maybe], blue being a year or so older. Or WF's got the meaty tires and skimped on the 'luxury' (toddler food) seat option. [grin]


----------



## vastingray (Jun 20, 2015)

Watching ricks restoration today I learned. That the 2 step rear started in 1960 so I guess it dates it to sometime in the fifties


----------

